# Unsuccesful IUI - need advice / positive stories



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I have PCOS and took 100mg of Chlomid, on day 11 I had a 17mm follicle and took Ovidrel to induce ovulation.
I then had IUI on day 12 as well as timed intercourse, my bloods confirmed I ovulated with Prog at 25 but 2 weeks later - today I found out I am not pregnant with Prog at 12 and negative pregnancy blood test.

When should i expect period? I havent had one naturally in years so wondering if it will come at all.

Anyone have any advice if there is something else I can do to ensure a successful next round, I am very disappointed and angry at my body.

All positive stories / advice welcome!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Stacey,

I had 5 cycles of IUI, the first resulted in an early miscarriage but I did get my pregnant with my daughter who is now 3 (on the 5th attempt).

I honestly believe that because I gave up all hope of the 5th cycle working I relaxed!!! Literally everything went wrong firstly, my follicles didn't grow, then when additional injections were given the one mature follicle wasn't the perfect round shape so I thought it was came over, yet that was when my daughter decided to come along!!

This journey is so so hard, we are trying for baby no2 naturally but its not happening  

Don't give up hope  

xx


----------



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks so much for your help!

I am going in tommorow as i am on my 3rd cycle my Prog is high and where it should be but they couldnt find a folicle so odd!
hoping for some good news.

Good luck with your number 2!!!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

that is very odd! 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------

